# Nick Van Exel makes Shaq mad.



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

"I don't think the Lakers will get out of the first round this year," Van Exel told ESPN radio last week. "They've been struggling all season long. And it's very, very hard to turn on a switch in the playoffs, especially when you're going to have to face a team that's not afraid of you anymore." 

"He'd better play well, because if he don't Del is going to trade him again. There are a lot front-runners in the league and he's one of them." O'Neal said. "When he was with Denver last year, you never heard of him. But he's probably still mouthing off after I sent him to Denver like I said I was going to send him to Denver." 

"Kobe Bryant pursed his lips and rolled his eyes when told of Van Exel's comments. 'Considering his extensive experience in playoff games and his in-depth knowledge of Finals' experience, I really take those comments to heart' Bryant said, smirking".


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Normally this is good news because it wakes Shaq up for the final two games against the Mavs (and possible first round match-up) but this also means that Nick will be fired up as well...

I normally like it when Shaq says something like this, but to guys like Bibby, not Nick. Nick is one of the great clutch players in NBA history. Remember when Nick got 40 points, 10 boards and 10 dimes in his first game against the Lakers.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

I remember that game. Van Exel scored 44 points. I also remeber when Cuban got Shaq mad and Shaq scored 46 points and grabbed 20 rebounds. I also remember when Shaq got mad when ppl were beginning to say he got schooled by Yao in their first meeting so he put up 39 points top Yao's 5 the next time they met. Shaq is like MJ and Bird...when they get pisst watch out. That is why I expect Shaq to have his best postseason of his career to shut all the critics. The championship rests on Shaq's shoulders...Kobe will be there of course but I think the Diesel will be the most dominanting force by far once again becuz he now has REASON and MOTIVATION to be. Shaq is the most dominanting player when he WANTS to be. The difference between Shaq to MJ and Wilt is that they always wanted to be. When Shaq wants to be dominant he is every bit as dominant as the the two greatest players of alltime.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*how did shaq send him to denver*

nick was a hell of a player in la when kobe was shooting those airballs


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Nick Van excel when he was here was best known for taking bad shots and complaining about the coach. Says something about a pg that lets a highschool kid shoot airballs. Nick the quick was gutless then and gutless now. Clutch player my butt he would luck his way into glory making impossibly bad shots. The lakers spanked his soft club tonight and will do it in the playoffs.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Nick should know better than to run his mouth again, 
he's got nothing to back it up with anyway . 
If the Lakers happen to face up against the Mavs in the 1st Rd, You can bet Shaq has his motive and you can thank M.Cuban & Van Execl for that.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Nick is an awesome offensive force but unfortunately was a real liability when it came to defense.

He was also a malcontent and a cancer in the locker room, and Jerry West was ready to trade him after the 1996 season when he caused some problems on the Lakers and pulled that insane stunt with the ref.

After Stockton destroyed him in the 1998 WCF and he pulled that "Cancun" crap, Shaq had had enough and demanded the Lakers lose Van Exel. (Hence his "Denver" comments above.) West pulled the plug.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Nick Van excel when he was here was best known for taking bad shots and complaining about the coach. Says something about a pg that lets a highschool kid shoot airballs. Nick the quick was gutless then and gutless now. Clutch player my butt he would luck his way into glory making impossibly bad shots. The lakers spanked his soft club tonight and will do it in the playoffs.


I'm just going to assume you really hate the guy so aren't objective when you speak about him. Lucked his way into shots? If he only made one or two yes, but he did it frequently. The reason Kobe took those shots is because he was open. The Jazz never would of left Nick that open. Gutless? He is the only person on Dallas with guts! He said the Lakers wouldn't make it out of the first round, that's guts! Unlike Patterson he actually had the game to back it up, he was great last night.

Anyone remember that shot he made in the Lakers last ever game in Boston Garden? That was one of the most amazing shots I've ever seen. Damn I wish I could find that somewhere on the internet.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm just going to assume you really hate the guy so aren't objective when you speak about him. Lucked his way into shots? If he only made one or two yes, but he did it frequently. The reason Kobe took those shots is because he was open. The Jazz never would of left Nick that open. Gutless? He is the only person on Dallas with guts! He said the Lakers wouldn't make it out of the first round, that's guts! Unlike Patterson he actually had the game to back it up, he was great last night.
> ...


I don't hate Nick but he speaks on stuff he doesn't know about he's never led anyone anywhere. Guts forcing shots is less about guts and more about fga's. Nash starts for a reason in Dallas because he's much more of a leader to that team. Nick was a cancer on the Lakers he's a solid player no doubt but not one of the most clutch in the game. or he would have done something about stopping Bibby and B Jackson in last years playoffs. He would have made a clutch shot to win one of those games.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't hate Nick but he speaks on stuff he doesn't know about he's never led anyone anywhere. Guts forcing shots is less about guts and more about fga's. Nash starts for a reason in Dallas because he's much more of a leader to that team. Nick was a cancer on the Lakers he's a solid player no doubt but not one of the most clutch in the game. or he would have done something about stopping Bibby and B Jackson in last years playoffs. He would have made a clutch shot to win one of those games.


If anything Bibby and Jackson would score more on Nick. He's never shown the slightest interest in playing defense.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Anyone remember that shot he made in the Lakers last ever game in Boston Garden? That was one of the most amazing shots I've ever seen. Damn I wish I could find that somewhere on the internet.


I do, Jemel...it was incredible, and a fitting end to the Boston Garden.

I remember the last time in seeing that play a young Rick Fox in a Celtics uniform in the background on that shot...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't hate Nick but he speaks on stuff he doesn't know about he's never led anyone anywhere. Guts forcing shots is less about guts and more about fga's. Nash starts for a reason in Dallas because he's much more of a leader to that team. Nick was a cancer on the Lakers he's a solid player no doubt but not one of the most clutch in the game. or he would have done something about stopping Bibby and B Jackson in last years playoffs. He would have made a clutch shot to win one of those games.


He forces shots because they are makeable shots for him. If you call that forcing than Kobe is the ultimate shot "forcer." And nobody ever said he was a clutch defender.

Ron, turnaround 30 footer over 2 taller defenders with less than 2 seconds to go... wow. Closing out Boston Garden like that should of earned him a spot in Laker fans hearts forever.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> After Stockton destroyed him in the 1998 WCF and he pulled that "Cancun" crap, Shaq had had enough and demanded the Lakers lose Van Exel. (Hence his "Denver" comments above.) West pulled the plug.


Yes this is true. I was gonna post this but it seems you have answered the other posters question. Van Exel was a BIG time cancer.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes this is true. I was gonna post this but it seems you have answered the other posters question. Van Exel was a BIG time cancer.


Stockton TORCHED him and all he could do is say that the Jazz cheat and play dirty. He was a great talent but he was streaky, he was moody, and he didn't play a lick of D. Even if he was around during the championship run he would not have played all that much under Phil because he demands good D, especially from stars.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> He forces shots because they are makeable shots for him. If you call that forcing than Kobe is the ultimate shot "forcer." And nobody ever said he was a clutch defender.
> ...


Saying Kobe is a shot forcer isn't news at all of course Kobe forces shots never said he doesn't. But Kobe's led the Lakers to titles and series clinching wins doing it. What has Nick done. Being a clutch player to me is when you make a clutch play whatever that maybe. Ala Kobe blocking a Sabonis shot to win a key playoff game. Nick as I recall didn't have an answer for those Kings on offense either as I recall. To tell you the truth I knew Nick was a cancer but I did kinda like his swagger and the style with which he played using the cross over. It was cool to watch when he was here but it was apparent for the Lakers to go anywhere he had to go somewhere else.


----------

